# Perfect Camera System



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This is perfect for those of you that do not want to drop a large amount of $$$ on a system.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Did your account get hacked?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Did your account get hacked?


This is one of the best low cost self build designs I ever seen.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Sewer rods??? Aren't those like 1904 plumbing stuff? Wonder if that camera has a 100ft cord..


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Not bad. Worked out ok


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> Sewer rods??? Aren't those like 1904 plumbing stuff? Wonder if that camera has a 100ft cord..


Seen them up to to 65'. 

Could get an ultra long USB extension cable and heat shrink the connection.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope you all realize this is a sarcastic thread.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Did your account get hacked?


I thought it was either that or, he was going to say AJ Colman had a deal on sewer rods.... :laughing:


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

How much is $50 pounds? And what is "Mainkee"?
Yes, I watched the video. Lol


----------

